# Coal-goobye my little old girl.



## Nancy McClelland

Had to make the decision I hate the most. Coal, our little blue Mini-Rex has been declining for more than4 months. She was born December 23, 1998, so she's been here way longer than most, but not nearly long enough. I'm taking her to the vet at 10:45 and then I'll bring her back home and bury her. I'm posting this now as I know I won't be able to later. She's always been a happy bunny, loved food, treats, veggies and playing with her toys. When we got her she was over 9 pounds and looked like a blob with ears and eyes. It took a little while to get the pounds off as we put her on a mostly hay diet. Gods I have so many things I could say that I'm just overwhelmed. Goodbye my little "Pod", see you on the other side.


----------



## Kipcha

So sorry to hear about this, but I'm sure you're doing the right thing for her


----------



## MarisaAndToby

I'm so sorry Larry  Sending you strength and good vibes.


----------



## ZRabbits

So sorry that you need to say goodbye to your Coal. It's never enough time is it. But giving relief like that to a declininghappy bunny can be the best goodbye present you can give. It hurts you more than her, but shows absolutepure love.

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your Coal.

K


----------



## Samara

Thinking of you. :hearts:


----------



## gmas rabbit

So sorry Larry, I know that this is the hardest act of love and my prayers go out to you. Binky free little girl.


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry Larry 

Binky free little girl!
See you on the other side!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everyone. All of our bunnies are rescues, but she was one of the few we had any info on from the person that surrendered her to the shelter. She was a beautiful little Blue Mini-Rex with an absolutely great personality. Like all bunnies, she was in to everything. If you didn't tuck the computer chair in, she was up on the desk--two printer cables and one sound system later, Nancy learned to tuck the chair in. She got around the whole house, as the flooring surface didn't matter. Talk to you all later, gonna go mope for awhile now. Rest in peace my little "Pod" and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## HEM

It's so hard just reading about the passing of all of these innocent lil' buns, I can't imagine how you guys are feeling.
We are sorry for your loss and we hope that you can find some happiness during this terrible time.
Thinking of Coal!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

here are some pictures from 5 years ago of our little girl relaxing at our old house.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

I'm so sorry to hear about Coal~she seems like she was such a sweet bunny! You're so blessed you could have her for so many years!

RIP bunny boo and Binky free!


----------



## TheFlyGuy2

I'm so sorry. I had to put my little Angel, who looked a lot like your sweet girl, to sleep back in October. She had Leukemia and was going down hill fast. It was the hardest decision I ever had to make. Stay strong. She is waiting for you over the bridge!


----------



## LakeCondo

You & she enriched each other's lives.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everyone--still have a hard time with her empty hutch.


----------



## hunterbaby05

I'm so sorry for your loss! She was so beautiful!! She had the best life with you and i'm sure she will be watching over you, she was obviously very loved! I wish you all the best, and hope you can remember all the great memories of you and your little angel! Binky free in heaven sweet girl !


----------



## blondiesmommie

As sad as it was to hear this, I have to say the pictures you posted made me giggle  she was a blob lol but a very cute blob  sorry for your loss and binky free Coal in bunny heaven


----------



## Nela

I'm really sorry to hear, Larry. 

Binky free sweet girl...


----------



## melbaby80

Wow she lived an amazing life!! Sorry for your loss, she was one lucky little bun and adorable too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little girl. Can't seem to sleep tonight, so here I am looking at your pictures and missing my little "Bug".


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Aw  Larry, I'm really sorry to hear this.
But you shouldn't be sad, you should be happy that you gave
her such a great life and a second chance instead of leaving her at a shelter you brought her in and showed her what a great life is supposed to be 

I'm sure she's more than grateful for everything you've done


----------



## HEM

As I'm sure she is thinking of you also and the brave decision that you made for her and thanking you for that. She is probably thinking of the 13 plus great years that you gave her and shared with her.


----------



## Samara

:hearts: Maybe posting a tribute to her might help? Pick out all those favorite pictures, no matter how many, and collage them together. 

So very sorry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I know--we have a ton of great pics and even more great memories. Still, I miss her and all my bridge bunnies and the fact I'll never see them binky here again. "Tempus Fugit".


----------



## cheryl

I'm so sorry for your loss..i know that terrible feeling when you have to make that awful decision....been there to many times..


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks Larry for sharing some pics of Coal. Hoping this sadness will eventually turn to happy memories of her. She was a sweetie. Loved seeing her lounge like that. 

Just remember you are in our thoughts. Stay safe.

K


----------



## Samara

:sad:


----------



## agnesthelion

Larry....just saw this now. Makes me tear up a bit because I think about how attached i already am to Agnes. I understand how much joy these little buns bring to our lives. 

So sorry for your loss of Coal. Sounds like you gave her a great life for many years. Enjoy the pics and the memories as much as you can. Hang in there.


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm so sorry, Larry.

No matter how long - or short - the time they spend with us, it's never enough. Coal was a pretty girl, and lucky to have shared her life with you!

God Bless, Coal 

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thought I'd stop by and say Hi and not cry too much. Sure do miss you my little "bug".


----------



## Maureen Las

very sorry about your loss. I seldom come to RB but I am grieving also....


Maureen


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Somehow I missed this when you first posted. I'm so sorry for your loss of this gorgeous, comical, sweet and joyful, irreplacable "blob" of love. I fell in love with the pictures of her! She was fortunate to spend such a long life with a wonderful bunnylover like you! But I know that doesn't make it easier. You and Coal are in my thoughts and prayers. Harvey and Halo and I will light a candle for her tonight.

Binkie Free, Coal. We'll see you at the Bridge.
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks again everyone. I do miss my little "Bug" everyday. She was in our lives for such a long time that it still doesn't feel right that she's gone. She was such a happy little girl and too darned smart. If you left the chair at the computer out she was up and busy in no time. No type of flooring would slow her down. There was no food that she didn't like--why she weighed 9 pounds when we first adopted her. I probably should have had her PTS sooner, but I couldn't bear to and instead helped her with things as much as I could as she was still eating fine, just couldn't get around like before. It has always been the hardest decision to make even though you know it's right. Binky at the bridge and nuzzle all of our other bunnies there little girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still can't come here and stay dry-eyed. Miss you my little "bug".


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

I totally understand. I'm having some teary days for Scout lately, too. It is a missing of joy, a look in the eyes, a feel of silky fur, a pattering of feet...a feeling that no one will ever be that glad to see me again...just doesn't go away. Love and hugs from me and Harvey and Halo.

Binkie Free, Coal!
I hope you know that no one on the planet has ever been loved more!

:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## olliefolyfe

I am very sorry for your loss. She is beautiful and SO adorable. Both you and her will be in my thoughts:hearts:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss Coal a bunch, always a happy girl when rubbed her ears or her sides, I miss when I was house sitting in California in the old house when I would be sitting by the computer and just like Bun she would nudge my arm for attention


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still have a hard time and can't believe she's gone.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Where does the time go. It's already been a year since you've been gone my little bug. Sure do miss you and the bunny room just is the same without you all flat out on the floor enjoying the cool tile. We miss you so.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:in tears:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Was looking the the "Rescue" section and thought of you my little "bug". Someone wants to re-home the bunny they've had for seven years as they are going off to college--the same circumstances as how you came to be with us. I'll never understand how someone can do that with an animal that has been with them that long, it would break my heart.:banghead


----------



## GRoberts99

Sorry to hear about your loss. :bigtears:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss Coal, always loved to be rubbed


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Three years already, where does the time get to? Still miss you and we talk about you all the time--you were such a smart little girl and I've never seen any with your coloring. Rest in peace my little girl.


----------



## Lokin4AReason

sorry to hear about your loss along w/ sincere condolence(s) 

let them bingy away together w/ fear nor pain ..


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still can't visit here and stay dry eyed. You were with us for such a long time and almost the oldest bunny we ever had. Still think of you every time I have Nikki out, as she stretches out with her legs behind her just like you did without a care in the world. Still think about you all the time and miss you my little "bug".


----------



## Lokin4AReason

we ll meet them in time and my they hop upon that rainbow until we meet with them again

you gave them the best possible and happy life a bun can have and its making room for the ball of joy waiting for you ... =)

again sorry for you loss and my condolences for your passing ... =/


----------



## Ivythelionhead

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's always hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

"Tempus Fugit"--time flies. 5 years already gone--doesn't seem possible. Still remember how well rounded you were when you first came to us. You were such a beautiful color and so very smart. We still miss you my little "bug". Rest peacefully little girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello my little "bug". Still talk about you.


----------



## Susannah

So, sorry for your loss of your dear bun...it is never easy...time doesn't lessen the wound, of their leaving...our animal companions take up such a huge part of our hearts.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there "bugbutt", still miss you a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi again my funny little "bug"--still miss you a lot. Such a fun little girl and into everything. Was talking about you yesterday and how much "not fun" it was when it was time to go back to your hutch. Rest in peace and binky free.


----------



## BunBun71

So sorry. 
I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thank you. She was a special little bunny--very fat when we first got her--poor diet and the "girl" was going off to college. I raised 3 Doberman's while in college and also had 8 aquariums, so I find it hard to deal with someone not wanting to keep their companion animal. Didn't get a television til after I was married. Of course, all of our bunnies over the last 20+ years have been special.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello again my little blue bug--miss you a lot still. You always were such a happy little ball of fluff, our very first Rex. It was a wonderful eleven years.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thinking of you my little fluff ball--doesn't seem like it's been 10 years since you left my little "Blue" bunny.


----------

